# Cobalt frogletts, should I be worried?



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I have two cobalt frogletts in a 20 gallon tank, the tank I have them in I am using as a grow tank til they get bigger, well I got my one cobalt and then I got a little bit bigger cobalt 2 weeks later, my tank just has moss in the bottom and a shallow water dish, I did not have enough time for the moss to grow into the dirt so now I have spots were the frogletts hide in the moss, the two frogletts hid under the moss all the time, I would lift up certain pieces and they were normaly under the same pieces every time, latley I have only seen my bigger cobalt froglett, I lifted up the pieces of moss that the other cobalt normaly hides under and he wasn't there, do you think that they got agressive against eachother after they were together for a week? Should I rip out all the moss out of my tank to find him or should I just relax?
Thanks, Curt
P.S. this is driving me crazy wondering if one of my frogs are dead or something. Please reasure me that he is hiding somewhere and I shouldn't worry or just tell me to rip up the moss til I find him.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

we keep our froglets in 190oz tubs with sphagnum moss in the bottom and plant cuttings. they like hiding under the moss and the leaves. but they come out to eat. maybe the 20 gallon is too big for them right now and you should make up some smaller temp. tanks for them until they get bigger. you need to give them some leafy plants to hide under and then they won't burrow under the moss and you will be able to find them easier. i look for our froglets everytime we feed them to make sure they are ok. they are usually just hanging out under a leaf. don't worry about it too much. just make sure they have sufficient cover and that they are eating. like i said before, i think the 20 gallon i way too big for them being so small. they may not be able to catch there food in such a large area. good luck and take care of our baby cobalt. we did not put our froglet into a 10 gallon until it was 4 months out of the water until we knew that it was going to be able to hunt for flies. hope this helps.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

find them and put them in nothing bigger than a 5 1/2 gallon. with just a few moist paper towels and some good hiding spots.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I was giving what I believe is a 5 gallon tank a few days ago, can I just put them in it with some cuttings and it work? I know they are getting enough FF's because they have been fat and there have been FF's crawling all over the tank. I will put them in the 5 gall with some cuttings tonight. Thanks, Curt


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

some cuttings and either some long fiber sphagnum moss or moist paper towels on the bottom. they should be fine. just fatten them up a bit before you put them back in the big tank.


----------



## titan501x (Dec 7, 2006)

ff's crawling all over the place can be very stressful to a frog.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, Thanks, I will do that.
Is Wandering Jew a good plant to toss in a tank for frogletts? I saw it in one of Rich's vivs so I figured I could, but I figured I would ask before I make a mistake.

Thanks, Curtis.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

that is what we use in all our froglet containers. so your bigger froglet will be used to that one.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hey, I just went through all of my moss and could only find the cobalt I bought from you guys. Do they dig down into the dirt a little? could he be down IN the moss? What could have happend to him? Is he still in the tank? did the bigger one eat the smaller one? Any advise would be great, thanks, Curt


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

i really don't think that one could have eaten the other. search very carefully. what type of top is on the tank? could it have escaped? search in the moss, in the dirt, around the inside and the outside of the tank. it has to be somewhere. i hope you find it. keep me posted.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

it has a very tight fitting screen top. It could not have gotten out(unless it got out while my mom fed them while I was at camp over the last few days) but it was never up on the glass so I don't even think it could have gotten out then. I will rip the moss up into tiny pieces and go through all the dirt. 

Thanks, Curt


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

did you find it?


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

sadly yes  I found him dead. (the frog I got from you guys lived) But I kinda wish he was the one that died cuz my gf got the other one for me for christmas. The humidity was right, the temp was right, there was enough food, why would he have died? stressed out because of the other frog?

Curt


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

DIDN'T YOU GET 4 FROGLETS AND THREE OTHERS DIED? THERE WAS PROBABLY SOMETHING WRONG WITH THAT GROUP AND THAT IS WHY THEY ALL DIED. SORRY TO HEAR THAT YOU WISH OUR FROG DIED. THAT IS A REALLY CRAPPY THING TO SAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes, I did get 4 frogletts and the other 3 died withen 3 days of when I got them, thats the other sad part of this story  I don't wish your frog died, I am just so pissed off right now, I was happy because he was doing so good for a long time, and now all of a sudden he died.  

Curt


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Curt61 said:


> it has a very tight fitting screen top...


Were you able to keep the humidity high enough? Just get an all-glass lid and then you won't have to worry about it at all...

--Carlos


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I had some plexy glass to toss on top of the tank and a light so it stayed about 77% humidity.

Curtis


----------

